# Rib tips - Sam's Club



## muralboy (Feb 20, 2016)

First time seeing these here. Picked up 2 packs. About 6#.  Priced seemed right. Figured great appetizers if nothing else 













image.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## b-one (Feb 20, 2016)

At that price how can you go wrong, nice score!


----------

